# [Polygon] Capcom's cancelled gritty Mega Man FPS reboot (by Metroid Prime leads)



## Death Certificate (Apr 9, 2013)

> In 2010, Capcom tapped the talent behind Metroid Prime to bring Mega Man into the modern age ? only to have the game suffer the fate of similar recent attempts to find a new audience for the 8-bit hero.
> 
> Codenamed Maverick Hunter, the first-person shooter had the blessing of Mega Man's creator and a talented team tasked with attracting a new generation of fans. But the departure of Keiji Inafune likely killed the most interesting take on the 25-year-old character to date.
> 
> ...




Link removed

This is one megaman game that I'm glad was cancelled.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2013)

Holy shit that looks generic


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2013)

GODDAMNIT CAPCOM YOU CANCELLED YET ANOTHER MEGAMAN GAME YOU FUCKERS STOP.




























This was actually a good call on Capcoms part.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2013)

- Founds Retro.
- Nintendo buys Retro.
- Makes Metroid Prime.
- Metroid Prime huge success, sequels begin.
- Tired of making more Metroid Prime, wants to do own thing.
- Leaves Retro, forms Armature, aiming to make new software.
- Talks to Capcom.
- Makes Mega Man Prime.
- Mega Man Prime cancelled.
- Ports Metal Gear Solid HD Collection to Vita.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad this abomination was aborted.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

Game of the Year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am the only one who like the idea of Megaman FPS? it did work for Metroid.. Depend of who is behind the project.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 9, 2013)

A Megaman FPS might work but not this joke.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like shit, so thank God it was cancelled.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am the only one who like the idea of Megaman FPS?



This particular one?

Probably.

This looks awful. (NEEDS MORE GRIT AND MATURITY. WHERE'S GUTSMAN SO I CAN TEAR HIS FUCKING GUTS.) At least for once we were spared of one of Inafune's western remakes.

That said, a Megaman FPS *could* work.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

You have to try really hard to make a Mega Man game look worse than the others.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2013)

They dodged a bullet by cancelling this.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

Still a better cancelled Mega Man game than _Mega Man Legends 3_.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2013)

^

Man, you really hate that game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

Nah, peoples' reactions are just hilarious when it gets brought up.

People still act like Capcom forcefully shoved a coat hanger into their uteruses to abort their unborn child.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2013)

The thing about Metroid Prime is that despite changing the game from a sidescroller to a first person game, it kept the core esthetic and the enemy designs. It still felt and looked like a Metroid Game albeit from a completely new perspective.

This is just grimdark shit and barely looks like a Megaman game, Megaman is supposed to be a slightly humane robot and this friend has a red X for a face.

Gotta wonder though, didn't the retro guys who left because they were tired of making Prime games? Why would their next project be Megaman Prime: Grimdark edition?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's be honest, Mega Man Legends was fucking terrible.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

Scorp and I agree on something.

Impending apocalypse.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 9, 2013)

(Mis)Adventures of Tron Bonne was also terrible, by the way.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 9, 2013)

I actually agree with Capcom?

Goliath: What sorcery is this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2013)

> apparently[/i] they tried to poach staff during their planned departure, which Nintendo caught wind of and is understandably a very big no no. I have no idea if that's actually true. I can imagine it would generate an unfavourable perception of the staff, but it shouldn't matter while they're locked in at Armature. That was kind of the point. They had their own studio now, and it was more about partnerships with other publishers.



a quote from GAF and info about this team


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uAXA0zDIwJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 9, 2013)

The main issue with this news isn't the game itself. Because let's be honest MegaMan fans: If Capcom provided traditional MegaMan game + this game  = wouldn't you be happy? Of course you would.

The issues are:
- They decided to give a darn about what fans want (just like DMC and RE)
- Therefor they rebooted (just like DMC and RE)
- They did this for money

Reboot this and that.
 I hate reboots, you should too.


If this reboot had been done completely, then there would be 3 reboots:
DmC, Megaman fps, and RE 6 (which is basically a reboot of the gameplay).


I hate reboots...money driven. Can be successful, but so can new IPS so suck on a horse dick.

MGR : not a reboot, a justified spin off that reflected Raiden's combat in Solid series perfectly.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2013)

They made this in six months? This story has produced more interesting news on Megaman than Capcom has managed to develop with all their Megaman games in decades.

Redesign the character/world a couple times and give the gameplay loop the same treatment and you would have the same level trash that passes for an average FPS these days. Call of Megaman Duty: Black Ops Zero

Anything to piss off the anime fans who bought Megaman Starforce ZX: Zerker x Saurian Edition.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> They made this in six months?



That's actually pretty fucking impressive.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2013)

Late April Fools joke


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's actually pretty fucking impressive.



What was shown was probably just a demo to demonstrate what the final product will look like. Outside these few heavily scripted scenarios the rest of the game was still just code. 

I'm honestly glad THIS Megaman game got cancelled. Doesn't feel like megaman at all. Metroid Prime worked because the 3D enhanced the Metroid experience, this on the other hand is trading in the Megaman experience for the Metroid one. If your gonna do Megaman in 3D, keep the same gameplay, visuals, tone or at least the core mechanics, even Samus kept her damn energy beam from 2D to 3D. 

Yeah, a 3D megaman game thats full of potential, maybe put it on a handheld so it's less risky that way. Who knows make a paid demo to gauge fan interest!


I just depressed myself


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Jena (Apr 10, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2013)

DedValve said:


> What was shown was probably just a demo to demonstrate what the final product will look like. Outside these few heavily scripted scenarios the rest of the game was still just code.
> 
> I'm honestly glad THIS Megaman game got cancelled. Doesn't feel like megaman at all. Metroid Prime worked because the 3D enhanced the Metroid experience, this on the other hand is trading in the Megaman experience for the Metroid one. If your gonna do Megaman in 3D, keep the same gameplay, visuals, tone or at least the core mechanics, even Samus kept her damn energy beam from 2D to 3D.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> - Founds Retro.
> - Nintendo buys Retro.
> - Makes Metroid Prime.
> - Metroid Prime huge success, sequels begin.
> ...



Soon you'll hear company files for bankruptcy.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Apr 10, 2013)

a Metroid Prime rip off.

the power armor looked nice thought.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

Wtf is that?!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 12, 2013)

Not surprised at this point.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm quite glad.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 7, 2013)

Concept art


Shin Megami Tensei IV Developers Answer Fan Questions


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2013)

Well, the concept art looks pretty fucking cool, ironically enough.


----------

